# Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)



## DUSpinner (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin im September 2015 für gut drei Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil im Nordwesten (San Francisco, Nord Kalifornien und Oregon) der USA der unterwegs und beabsichtige vor allem in Oregon zu angeln.

Wer kann mir Tipps (Gewässer, Angelmethoden, etc.) hierzu geben?

LG


----------



## Benhurr (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

schließe mich direkt mal an.
ich bin im juni für 3 wochen in new orleans und miami.
wie siehts aus mit erlaubnisscheinen und tageskarten?
wo bekomme ich die, preise, voraussetzungen ?
ich habe vor mit einer leichten spinnrute auf barsche usw. zu jagen.


----------



## cohosalmon (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Spinner: Die gesamte Kueste von Nordkalifornien bis zur kanadischen Grenze ist gespickt mit wunderschoenen und hervorragenden Fluessen. Viele davon sind Heim fuer verschiedene Lachs und Forellenarten - allerdings nur zu bestimmten Zeiten des Jahres.

Am besten ersteht man die Fishing Licences in einem Outdoor Store vor Ort. Da geht man sicher, dass man die richtigen Lizenzen fuer ein Gewaesser zusammen hat und bekommt gleich noch ein paar Tipps dazu. In den USA braucht man grundsaetzlich eine State Licence (Tages, Wochen oder Jahresformat). Fuer spezielle und hochproduktive Fluesse gibt es dann eventuell noch Extralizenzen die man benoetigt. 

Ich fand zum Beispiel den Rogue River in Sued-Oregon faszinierend. Dort wird im Herbst auf King, Silber, Steelhead und Regenbogenforelle geangelt. Es gibt auch Stoere im Rogue. Herrlicher Fluss! 

Allerdings, und das gilt fuer die gesamten Kuestenfluesse, September kann noch sehr trocken sein und die Wasserstaende niedrig und warm, was die Lachse vor der Muendung poolen laesst. Die Angelsaison an den Kuesten-Fluessen geht erst richtig los wenn die Regenzeit anfaengt. Anders ist das bei den gletschergespeisten Fluessen, die den gesamten Sommer ueber reichlich Wasser haben. Sowas gibt's aber soweit ich weiss nicht im Pacific NW. Der Columbia River in Nord-Oregon vielleicht.

Spinnangeln mit werfbaren Blinkern und Spinnern ist wohl die einfachste Art an Beute heranzukommen. Ansonsten Driftangeln mit Tiroler Hoelzchen - Art und bunten Fliegen/Wolle/Lachseiimitaten geht auch meistens. Schweres Fliegenangeln mit extemen Sinkspitzen und roter/pinker Fliege oder wieder Eiimitation ist auch ein Versuch wert.

Einen Tag einen Guide nehmen und dann mit dem erlernten Wissen auf eigene Faust versuchen ist auf alle Faelle geraten fuer die, die ernsthaft auf Erfolg aus sind. Wer nur die herrliche Natur geniessen will und nebenbei mal einen Koeder baden moechte mit Chancen auf den einen oder anderen Gluecktreffer - der kann sich den Guide ersparen.

Benhurr: Dein Ziel ist nicht ganz mit Spinner's vergleichbar. Allerdings sind die Angellizenzbedingungen im Sueden der US aehnlich.


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo Cohosalmon,

nachdem ich von Dir bereits Angeltipps für Kanada erhalten hatte sind Deine Tipps für den Nordwesten der USA wieder sehr hilfreich. Danke!

Da ich hiermit gar nicht mehr gerechnet hatte, habe ich in der Zwischenzeit ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und bin auf diese Seiten gestoßen. http://www.dfw.state.or.us/resources/fishing/where_how.asp
Für mich mit nur rudimentären Englischkenntnissen kann man diese Seiten auf Deutsch übersetzen.
Es scheinen ja dort interessante Flüsse, insbesondere der North Umpqua River und der Roque River zu geben. Wenn die Lachse im September noch nicht in den Flüssen sind, bleiben ja noch die Forellen.

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Klasse Webseite, Spinner! Wenn Du was uebersetzt haben willst, melde Dich ruhig. Mach ich gerne.

Fuer's Forellenangeln kannst Du genau wie in Deutschland vorgehen. Kleine Spinner und Wobbler und auf jedenfall auch paar schwarze, gruene und graue Wooly Bugger Fliegen mitnehmen - die gehen an jedem See und vielen Baechen. Zur Not kannst Du die auch mit Wasserkugel oder Sbiro auswerfen. Schwarze Federjigs wie zum Barschangeln tun auch manchmal Wunder in Baechen und Fluessen. Habe damit schon tolle Forellen und Saiblinge erwischt. Einfach nur in eine Gumpe oder Kehrstroemung werfen und ueber den Grund huepfen lassen! Sei aber vorsichtig, die Wasser sind oft kristallklar und die Fische sehr scheu. Wer nicht so scheu ist wenn die Lachse da sind, sind die Baeren. Immer ein Auge um sich haben und wenn sich ein Baer naehert, ruhig zusammenpacken und ruhig verschwinden.


----------



## kopyto55 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hi 

 da klinke ich mich doch gerne ein. Ich bin im Mai auf einer Campertour, von San Francisco bis nach Seattle hauptsächlich die Küste hoch. 

 Kann mir jemand was zum Meeresküstenfischen sagen ? 
 Das Wasser scheint oftmals sehr flach zu sein direkt am Strand oder dann wieder kaum zugänglich....

 Danke Gruss Kopyto55

 @ BenHur: in den meisten Tackelshops bekommst du eine Lizens. nimm nicht zu viel zeugs von hier mit, ist in den USA alles ziemlich günstig. Frauen shoppen kleider, wir fishing tackle |supergri|supergri


----------



## DUSpinner (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo Kopyto 55,
ich habe die Info, dass diverse Angelkutter an der Küste rausfahren mit guten Fangergebnissen, u.a. in Charleston. Einfach mal googeln auf us Seiten. Preise liegen so bei 60-80 $ pro Ausfahrt. Ist allerdings nichts für mich, wg. Seekrankheit.
LG


----------



## kopyto55 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

danke duspinner. 

 werde das mal ansehen. ich bin auch nicht super-seefest, aber kutter geht meistens. 
 war mal auf Vancouver Island Lachsepilken (!) war schon eine ganz coole Erfahrung


----------



## cohosalmon (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Vom Ufer im Meer ist schwer. Wie Du schon sagst, oft kommt man nicht richtig ran. Wenn Du eine Klippenstelle findest mit Kelp davor, versuch mal mit ner Spinnrute und Ostseepilkern. Ein paar Felsenbarsche (Rockfish) sollten machbar sein. An den Sandstraenden kannst Du natuerlich auch auf Plattfisch versuchen - mit Muschel oder Shrimp oder Wattwurm - wenn das Dein Ding ist.


----------



## kopyto55 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Vom Ufer im Meer ist schwer. Wie Du schon sagst, oft kommt man nicht richtig ran. Wenn Du eine Klippenstelle findest mit Kelp davor, versuch mal mit ner Spinnrute und Ostseepilkern. Ein paar Felsenbarsche (Rockfish) sollten machbar sein. An den Sandstraenden kannst Du natuerlich auch auf Plattfisch versuchen - mit Muschel oder Shrimp oder Wattwurm - wenn das Dein Ding ist.



du machst mir nicht gerade mut |uhoh:

 ist ja auch kein Angelurlaub sondern Familienurlaub mit zwei kleinen Kids. 
 Aber überall wo es Wasser hat, will Daddy natürlich auch die Rute schwingen 

 werde es mal nach Möglichkeit versuchen. 

 Danke Gruss Kopyto 55


----------



## Scabbers (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Im Nordwesten habe ich zwar selbst noch nicht geangelt, aber ein Fluss soll hier nicht unerwähnt bleiben, da ich ihn landschaftlich sehr reizvoll fand und er ebenfalls eine gute Fischpopulation beherbergen soll, nämlich der Russian River in Nordkalifornien.
Hier mal ein beispielhafter Link, aber man findet im Netz noch bedeutend mehr über das Angeln im Russian River:
http://www.russianriveroutdoors.com/fishing.html

Ach ja, mein Neid ist dir gewiss. Ist ne tolle Strecke, die wir vor 4 Jahren in der anderen Richtung Seattle -> San Francisco gefahren sind.

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## kopyto55 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Danke Scabbers. 

 Sieht spannend aus. Würde vor allem gerne mal ne Meerestour machen, aber muss auch schauen wie es zeitlich drinliegt. 

 Etwas Offtopic, aber wenn du noch ein paar Tipps zur Reiseroute hast sind auch sehr willkommen. Was waren denn deine absoluten Highlights ? 
 Will sicher die Redwoods sehen; Avenue of the Giants etc. 

 Gruss Kopyto 55


----------



## Scabbers (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hier mal ein paar persönliche Highlights von Nord nach Süd:
- La Push, grandiose Strände in der Quilete Reservation in Washington
- entlang des Hoh River bis zum Hoh Regenwald (!), wundervoller Trail durch den Wald
- die Strände von Seaview und Long Beach sollte man sich auch ansehen
- Astoria, eine nette "historische" Hafenstadt
- Seaside Aquarium in Seaside, lohnt sich wie fast alle Museen in USA, aber besser ist das Oregon Coast Aquarium in South Beach
- Ecola State Park, die Aussicht ist ein Must See
- und anschließend in einem Strandhotel am Cannon Beach übernachten
- runter von der 101 und die Route über Cape Meares, Cape Lookout und Cape Kiwanda
- Lincoln Beach ist auch nett
- dann wieder ein Must See: Devils Punch Bowl State Park
- Sand Dunes südlich von Florence auch absolut geil, unbedingt zum Wandern einplanen
- Bandon State Park auch sehr schön

Tja, und dann kommt ja noch Nord-Kalifornien, aber das dürfte erstmal reichen dich recherchemäßig zu beschäftigen 
Frag aber ruhig weiter, gerne auch per PN, bevor es hier zu Off-Topic wird.


----------



## kopyto55 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

wow danke ! ich hake dann gerne noch per PM nach, muss mir jetzt noch deine Punkte mal anschauen #t 
 nur noch kurz, wie lange habt ihr euch zeit genommen für die Tour ? 

 Gruss Kopyto 55


----------



## Scabbers (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Seattle bis San Francisco in 15 Tagen, und dann  noch 5 Tage in San Francisco.


----------



## cohosalmon (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Habe genau die gleiche Tour wie Scabbers in 2012 gemacht, allerdings nur halb soviel Zeit dafuer gehabt. Die Duenen waren auch fuer meine Kinder viel Spass. Und etwas suedlich davon haben wir eine tolle Zeit am Rogue River gehabt: eine Jetboottour gemacht, etwas geangelt und gebadet. War toll. Plane lange Fahrzeiten auf dem Kuestenhighway ein - sehr gewunden und durch viele kleine Orte mit 30 MPH. Toll zum Sightseeing aber man kommt kaum voran. Und Kinder koennen reisekrank werden. Wenn Du metern willst, musst Du auf den Innen-Hwy.


----------



## DUSpinner (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo,
nach anfänglich übersichtlichen Post habe ich doch noch den einen oder anderen Tipp erhalten. Danke!

Dies werde ich bei meiner rd. 2.000 mls geplanten Tour
(Route ganz grob): SF - Hwy 1 bzw, 101 bis Oregon Dunes -Lincoln - Roseburg -  Crater  Lake - Lassen Volcanic NP - Reno - Carson City - Yosemite NP - SF.
berücksichtigen.

LG


----------



## Mainhatten (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo, bitte berichte nach deiner Rückkehr. Bin vor 3 Jahren die Tour Seattle bis San Diego gefahren und will unbedingt nochmal in den Nordwesten zum angeln. Muss mal schauen ob ich auf der Platte ein paar Bildchen finde.


----------



## DUSpinner (19. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

@kopyto55: Wie war es bei Deiner Womo Reise im Mai im Nordwesten der USA?
@Mainhatten: In 3 Wochen bin ich bereits im Nordwesten unterwegs. Natürlich werde ich nach der Reise hierzu etwas posten. Allerdings wird dies kein reiner Angelurlaub werden da ich mit meinem gesetzlichen Glück unterwegs bin..


----------



## kopyto55 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hi 
 wir haben die Route dann doch umgestellt. Südwesten 
 Vegas - Moab - Joshua Tree - Sequioa - San Francisco. 
 Flug nach Seattle 
 Flug nach Florida. 
 Habe dann vor allem in Florida geangelt. :q:q
 Ansonsten gabs auf der Tour nur wenig Wasser #d#d 
 In Bakersfield wurde Werbung gemacht für Camping Platz am Fluss. Auf Nachfrage hiess es dann der Fluss ist seit 4 Jahren ausgetrocknet #q#q
 Gruss


----------



## Livio (20. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Flug nach Florida.
> Habe dann vor allem in Florida geangelt. :q:q



Moin,
 und warst in Florida erfolgreich? Mich verschlägt es Mai 2016 nach dort und habe mir vorgenommen eine Reise Steckrute mitzunehmen. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich Brücken auf den Keys


----------



## kopyto55 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

na ja war Family Urlaub und mit zwei kleinen Kids ist es nicht so einfach |bigeyes
 Aber in Florida fängst du immer was. 
 Snapper, Makrelen (Spanish), Pompano etc. 

 Ich würde mir überlegen Tackle da zu kaufen. Ist viel günstiger, zumindest als bei mir in der Schweiz. 
 Google mal Bass Pro Shops, das ist wie im Angler Himmel. 

 Wenn du wirklich was fangen willst kommst du um lebende Köfis nicht drumrum. Die Amis fischen alle damit. Kauf die am besten ein bait-net, eine Art Wurf netz. Hatte unsere Köderfischsenke dabei und es war extrem schwierig damit Köfis zu fangen. 
 War dabei wie eine alte Dame einen 6kg Snook gefangen hatte. das war cool.


----------



## Livio (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Danke #6

Den Laden gibt es u.a. auch in Miami und Fort Myers wo ich jeweils 5 Tage bin.


----------



## Scabbers (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

@kopyto55
Na, da habt ihr ja nochmal ordentlich die Tour geändert. Klingt auf jedenfall gut. Südwesten mit Joshua Tree und Sequoia gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Und in Florida warst du ja hinsichtlich Angeln goldrichtig. So ne Spanish Mackarel an der leichten Rute macht schon ordentlich Spaß :m

@Livio
Der Bass Pro Shop in Fort Myers ist auf jeden Fall grandios.
Wenn du in Fort Myers die Zeit hast, dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen mit einem Sit on top Kayak zum Angeln auf den Golf zu fahren. Startpunkt Bunche Beach Preserve.


----------



## kopyto55 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

@ Scabbers: 
 die tour war sensationell. unglaublich diese Steine... Der Nordwesten kommt später mal dran.... 

 ja ich angle immer so leicht wie möglich. Achtung: Fluorcarbonvorfach oder hardmono für Spanish Makrel. normale Schnur beissen die durch und mit Stahlvorfach beissen sie nicht #d hatte eine Pompano an der leichten Spinnrute Wow ! 
 Fishing Piers sind auch immer gut. 

 Gruss


----------



## DUSpinner (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo an die letzten Poster:

In diesem Tröt geht es immer noch um das Angeln im Nordwesten der USA..


----------



## DUSpinner (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo,
hier vom Flughafen SFO ein kurzes Feedback zum Angeln im Nordwesten der USA.
Lizenzen fürs Fischen in California und Oregon gibt es in fast jedem  mittelgroßen Ort. Für Oregon habe ich mir eine Datei mit sämtlichen  Ausgabestellen aus dem Netz runtergeladen.
 Das Angeln in den Flüssen vom Ufer im September war schwierig, weil  wg. dem trockenem Wetter kaum Wasser in den Flüssen war und die Lachse  in den Mündungsbereichen auf Regen warteten um aufzusteigen. Dort hätte  man ein Boot gebraucht um Lachs zu fangen. Bei meinem 2 stündigen Trip  auf dem Boot eines Internetbekannten hatten wir einen Fehlbiss. Andere  Boots-Angler hatten mehr Glück. Man sollte daher zwingend einen Guide  oder sich eine Bootsangeltour zum Preis von r. ,100 $ gönnen, wenn man  einen Lachs fangen möchte.
 Der Preis ist gegenüber Kanada günstig.
 An den Seen (Diamond Lake, Medicine Lake) habe ich etliche  Regenbogenforelen bzw. Browntrouts sowie einige Black Bass gefangen.  Wichtig hierbei ist, dass man seinen Kunstköder mittels Spirolino weit  werfen muss, da der Uferberich vermutlich durch die Dürre sehr flach und  tlw. krautig ist.


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier vom Flughafen SFO ein kurzes Feedback zum Angeln im Nordwesten der USA.
> Lizenzen fürs Fischen in California und Oregon gibt es in fast jedem  mittelgroßen Ort. Für Oregon habe ich mir eine Datei mit sämtlichen  Ausgabestellen aus dem Netz runtergeladen.
> Das Angeln in den Flüssen vom Ufer im September war schwierig, weil  wg. dem trockenem Wetter kaum Wasser in den Flüssen war und die Lachse  in den Mündungsbereichen auf Regen warteten um aufzusteigen. Dort hätte  man ein Boot gebraucht um Lachs zu fangen. Bei meinem 2 stündigen Trip  auf dem Boot eines Internetbekannten hatten wir einen Fehlbiss. Andere  Boots-Angler hatten mehr Glück. Man sollte daher zwingend einen Guide  oder sich eine Bootsangeltour zum Preis von r. ,100 $ gönnen, wenn man  einen Lachs fangen möchte.
> ...




Danke für deine Informationen!
ich plane im kommenden Jahr einen Roadtrip durch die USA. Vor allem in den Noth West bzw. Rocky Staaten wie Montana, Wyoming und Colorado wollte ich den Salmoniden nachstellen...

Hat diesbezüglich jmd Tipps?

Besten Dank!


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hi Alex, 
ich bin im September 2016 wieder  für 2 1/2 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil im Nordwesten (Oregon u. Washington)der USA sowie 1 Woche auf Vancouver Island (BC) auf Achse. Mit meinen Erfahrungen aus 2015 werde ich gezielter und hoffentlich noch erfolgreicher angeln.

In den von Dir zu bereisenden Bundesstaaten wird es angeltechnisch vermutlich auf Salmoniden (aber ohne Lachse) oder Schwarzbarsch gehen. Google mal unter fishing in..  und Du wirst sofern Du einigermaßen Englisch sprichst eine Menge an Informationen erhalten.

Die Amis sind schon ein angelverrücktes Volk. In jedem mittleren Ort gibt es Angelgeschäfte, wo neben günstigen Equipement auch Tipps zu erhalten sind.
Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung.


----------



## AlexAstloch (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hey DUSpinner,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ja denke auch, dass  Lachs in den genannten Staaten keine große bis keine Rolle spielt.  Englisch dürfte eigtl kein Problem sein, werde also deinen google-Tip  beherzigen!
Vancouver Island klingt klasse und seeeehr nach Lachs   Wir fahren ebenfalls hoch bis nach Vancouver, nur sind wir im  Frühjahr/Sommer dort. Glaube Lachssaison startet ab Juli wenn ich mich  nicht ganz täusche...
Wo bekommst du denn dein Wohnmobil her, wenn  ich fragen darf? Wir suchen für unseren Road-Trip noch händeringend nach  einem gescheiten Motor-Home, da Motels auf Dauer zu teuer werden und  wir nicht 3 Monate im auto nächtigen können |uhoh:


----------



## cohosalmon (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hey Alex, im Meer vor Vancouver gibt es Lachse 12 Monate im Jahr. Muesstest dann ein Guideboot mieten um an die Silberlinge heranzukommen - also moeglich ist das schon um die Zeit wenn Du da bist. Im Fluss sind dann aber noch keine.


----------



## DUSpinner (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hallo Alex,
wie der in Kanada lebende User Cohosalmon schrieb, gibt es Lachse im Meer vor Vancouver das ganze Jahr. In den Flüssen ist ab Juli mit dem King (Königslachs) zu rechnen. Andere Lachsarten später.
Bei der Wohnmobilanmietung 2016 für USA bzw. Kanada sin die Frühbucherrabatte bereits meist schon vorbei. Es gibt allerdings noch in der Vorsaison, die bis Anfang Juli reicht noch bezahlbare Wohnmobile.
Als Vergleich und Info für die Anmietstationen sowie deren Preise verweise ich auf folgenden Link: http://www.camperboerse.de/usa/wohnmobile.htm
Über dieses Portal habe ich bereits 4 Womo angemietet. Zwei mal bei Fraserway in Vancouver, einmal bei El Monte in SFO und in 2016 bei Road Bear in Seattle.
Wenn Du nach Lesen des Links noch Fragen zur Anmietung hast, kannst Du gerne noch mal bei mir anklopfen.


----------



## Frame (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

@alexAstloch: man kann Wohnmobile z. B. auch überführen vom Hersteller zum Zielort. (Dürfte aber fast ausgebucht sein).
Da haste noch paar Anbieter, wobei Canusa glaub jetzt für Überführungen gar nicht mal der billigste ist
http://www.canusa.de/usa-reisen/wohnmobile-usa.html


Ist jetzt zwar nicht so ganz dieselbe Strecke, aber ein Kumpel (50, NR) sucht grad noch Mitfahrer weil jemand abgesprungen ist von Chigago nach Las Vegas ab ca. Mitte April.
Ich hab keine Lust auf USA, bin  auch kein Fan von Wohnmobilen.
Falls jemand Interesse hätt könnt ich evtl. vermitteln. Er hat die Tour schon mal gemacht, angelt selbst aber nicht.

Der Link ist es jetzt zwar nicht, aber mal ein Beispiel.http://www.canusa.de/specials/quer-durch-die-usa1.html


----------



## DUSpinner (24. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

In 1 1/2 Wochen geht es mit dem Womo neben einer Woche Vancouver Island (Kanada) wieder für 2 1/2 Wochen in den Nordwesten der USA.
Ich werde nach der Tour wieder hierzu etwas posten.


----------



## DUSpinner (21. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Auch in Oregon war Petrus gut zu mir. Konnte gestern zwei Lachse vom Boot von einem hier lebenden Deutschen, den ich in einem anderen Angelforum kennengelernt und bereits letztes Jahr besucht habe, fangen. Der größere Königslachs wog 17 Pfd. Den kleineren hatte ich bereits beim ersten Stop nach 1 Min. am Haken und jetzt im Bauch (natürlich gegrillt) mit einem T-Bone Steak und guten irischen Whisky mit Coke. Jetzt wir das Lagerfeuer entfacht und morgen geht es hier am Umpqua River auf ...  (ratet mal)


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Petri!

 wär schön wenn du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen könntest wenn du Zuhause bist


----------



## DUSpinner (22. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Mach ich und natürlich einen kleinen Bericht hierzu.


----------



## cohosalmon (22. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Klasse, dass es mit den Lachsen nochso toll geklappt hat! Freue mich sehr fuer Dich! Bin auch auf die Bilder und Bericht gespannt!


----------



## DUSpinner (30. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Kleines Zwischenfazit vom Flughafen Seattle. Bilder und mehr Text Folgen.

Tolles Wetter in den 3 1/2 Wochen mit traumhafter Gegend und einigen schönen Fischen. Konnte vor 3 Tagen an leichter 30 gr. Spinnrute mit 0.08 Geflecht, da ich auf Bulltrout aus war, noch einen ca. 75 cm u. ca. 10 Pfd. schweren Lachs oder Stealhead fangen. User Cohosalmon, den ich auf Vancouver Island zum Angeln auf seinen Boot traf, werde ich Bilder zwecks Bestimmung der Art übersenden.


----------



## DUSpinner (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hier Bilder von gefangenen Fischen im Nordwesten der USA (Fangbilder von Vancouver Island folgen in einem anderen Trööt):

Wie im letzten Jahr durfte ich mit einem deutschen Auswanderer der in Oregon lebt und den ich in einem Angelforum kennengelernt habe auf seinen Boot in Coos Bay im Mündungsbereich des Coos River auf Lachse angeln.
Schon beim ersten Einholen der Montage nach 1 Min. konnte ich einen kleinen Königslachs (der Fisch wird wegen seiner geringen Größe Jack genannt) ans Band kriegen und schnell landen. Der zweite während dieser Tour gefangene Cinook wog 17 pfd. und kämpfte natürlich wesentlich mehr, zumal er in die Montage der zweiten Rute reingeschwommen ist und es somit ein Doppeldrill war.


----------



## DUSpinner (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Kurz vor Urlaubsende wollte ich an einem kleinen Fluß im Bundesstaat Washington noch kampfstarke Bulltrouts fangen, die man in einem tiefen, glasklaren Pool, dessen Größe ca. 20 x 80 m war, fangen. Material war auch hierauf ausgelegt (2,4 m Spinnrute mt 30 gr WG und 0,08er geflecht). Diese Forellen wollten aber ums Verrecken nicht anbeißen. Alle sonst funktionierenden Spinner brachten keinen Erfolg. Das gegenüberliegende Ufer war eine Felswand mit etwas mehr Strömung als sonst im Pool und man konnte dort den Grund und somit die Fische nicht sehen. Beim zweiten Wurf knallte es in der Rutenspitze.

Was war das? Es kann keine von den gesichteten Bulltrouts sein, so wie die parabolische Rute sich im Halbkreis bog. Heftige Kopfstöße mit relativ kurzen Fluchten hatte mein Gegenüber als Antwort anzubieten. Ich konnte den Fisch auch nach 5 Minuten auch wegen des leichten Tackles nicht vom Grund bekommen (der Drill ähnelte einer kampfstarken Barbe). Kurz danach schien der noch unbekannte Fisch zu ermüden und ich gewann Meter für Meter Schnur zurück. Dann sah ich ihn und er mich und er gab zweimal noch richtig Gas, so dass meine Redarc kurz aufheulte. Das war es aber auch. Gott sei Dank hatte ich von zuhause einen Kescher mit einer Bügelgröße von 70 x 70 und gleicher Netztiefe mitgebracht (in dem auch noch größere Lachse, die ich auf Vancouver Island fing), in der der Steelhead so eben reinpasste. Mein erster Fisch dieser Gattung und ich bekam das Grinsen den restlichen Tag nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht. Ich releaste ihn nach einem kurzen Foto per Selbstauslösung und begoss ihn abends am Lagerfeuer mit einem mundigen Weißwein aus der Region


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Petri!

 Schöne Fische und schöner Bericht. Da bekommt man wieder Fernweh ;-)


----------



## cohosalmon (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Tolle Steelhead! Fuer so einen Fisch brauchen viele eine lange Zeit! Aehnlich wie eine Mefo an den deutschen Kuesten. Ich vermute, dass die Fische, die Du am Poolgrund gesehen hast keine Bulltrouts sondern Lachse auf Laichzug waren. Bulltrouts sind ersteinmal sehr territorial und nur zu ihrer Laichzeit in Gruppen zusammmen und ausserdem aggressive Raeuber, die sich nicht lange betteln lassen. Ziehende Lachse sind bekannt dafuer alle angebotenen Koeder oft total zu ignorieren - wie Du deren Verhalten auch beschreibst. Koennte gut eine Gruppe Cohos gewesen sein.


----------



## DUSpinner (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Für den Fang des Steelhead habe ich max. 1 Stunde investiert. An der Stelle war ein Hinweisschild, dass max. 5 Bulltrouts gefangen aber releast werden müssen, deshalb meine Vermutung, dass die gesichteten Fische Bulltrouts waren. Im tiefen klaren Wasser sehen die Fische wesentlich kleiner als sie tatsächlich sind, aus. Von daher könnten es auch kleinere Lachse gewesen sein.

 Nicht nur Salmoniden, sondern auch der beliebteste Sportfisch in den USA, den Black Bass konnte ich auf meiner Wohnmobil Tour im September 2016 in Oregon fangen. In einem für dortige Verhältnisse kleinen See nahe der Oregon Dünen fing ich auf einen  Vibrax-Spinner Nr. 2 diesen Burschen von ca. 35-40 cm. 

Auch aus den vorjährigen Erfahrungen vor Ort, bei dem ich allerdings mehr Portionsforellen fing, sind  Bluefox Spinnner in pink oder gelb  in den Größen 2 und 3 die fängigsten Köder dort. An vielen, insbesondere im Uferbereich flachen Seen, standen die Fische relativ weit draußen. Deshalb schaltete ich sinkende Spirolinos von 20 gr.  vor, an dessen Ende  ein 1,5 m Fluocarbon Vorfach hing. Hierdurch konnte ich die relativ leichten Ködern mehr als 40 m in Richtung Zielfisch werfen. Dazu beigetragen hat eine gute Wurftechnik und eine dünne 0,08 geflochtene Schnur. Besser bzw. weiter wäre es geworden, wenn die Spinnrute nicht wie in meinem Fall 2,40m sondern länger wäre. Aber mit der ebenfalls mitgenommenen 2,70 m mit einem WG von 80-100 gr. machte nur das Lachsangeln richtig Spaß.
  Wer schon mal einen Schwarzbarsch am leichten Geschirr fing, weiß warum die Amis so hinter diesem Fisch her sind. Doppelt so schwere Hechte machen z.B. weniger Alarm als ein Black Bass.


  Wer die Zeit und das nötige Kleingeld hat, dem kann ich dieses einmalige (Angel)vergnügen im Nordwesten der USA nur empfehlen. Auch Nichtangler / Naturfreunde kommen voll auf ihre Kosten. Die nachfolgenden Bilder sprechen für sich. (werden morgen nachgereicht)


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Noch ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## stp69 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Glück Auf

wie schauts rechtlich aus? Reicht der deutsche Angelschein oder muss ich irgendwas in den USA extra machen?

Brauche ich einen Schein für die Gewäser oder darf ich an jedem Fluss, Bach Teich an dem ich vorbei komme angeln?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## DUSpinner (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps - Angeln USA (Nordwesten)*

Für jeden von mir bisher bereisten Bundesstaat (Washington, Oregon, Nevada, Californien) benötigt man eine Fishing-Licenz, sowohl für Süßwasser als auch fürs Meer. Das gleiche gilt für Kanada. Diese kann man auch online ordern http://www.fishing.gov.bc.ca/
Ein deutscher Angelschein bzw. eine Sportfischerprüfung sind nicht erforderlich.
Man sollte sich vorher allerdings mit den relativ restriktiven Angelbedingungen vertraut machen (teilweise nur catch u. release, Fanglimits, Widerhakenlose Einzelhaken zu bestimmten Zeiten in Fließgewässer etc.)


----------

